# gentoo i sklep z komputerami

## sefur

Witam, mam takie pytania dwa (mam slaby dostep do netu jak na razie...):

1. mam sklep i chcialbym do zestawow komputerowych dolaczac zainstalowane gentoo. Chodzi mi o wzgledy prawne. Czy legalnie moglbym to robic, podwarunkiem oczywiscie nie brania dodatkowych oplat. Jezeli tak, to czy musialbym komus za to dodatkowo placic - np. spolecznosci gentoo?

2. czy istnieja repozytoria podobne do tych jakie maja inne distro, jak apt, ale dla gentoo i juz ze skompilowawnymi programami? Jezeli tak, to gdzie prosilbym o jakies linki.

Z gory dziekuje i przepraszam, ze na stan obecny musze prosic kolegow i kolezanki.

s.

----------

## k4sbasia

Ciekawy pomysł - ale mi osobiście wydaje się, że "zbyt ambitny"

gentoo instalowane na nowych komputerach??

Musisz mnieć sporo czasu - skoro chcesz instalować gentoo na nowe maszyny, 

w końcu jeśli się nie myle chodzi tutaj o pieniądze

a jak wszystkim powszechnie wiadomo czas to pieniądz

P.S druga sprawa to taka, że tak naprawdę ten kto kupuje komputer i się na tym zna

instaluje sobie to co potrzebuje i prędzej czy później i tak formatuje dysk.

A ci co chcą kupić komputer i nie znają się na tym napenwo (uwierz na słowo wiem z doświadczenia)

nie będą mieli czasu ani chęci na poznawanie gentoo, 

dla takich ludzi co najwyżej Mandrake, Aurox,

Pozdrwawiam, może inni użytkownicy myślą inaczej...

----------

## mbar

Jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie, jakie widzę, to przygotowanie jednej konfiguracji sprzętowej kompa właśnie pod gentoo, i sprzedawanie tylko takich kompów z gentoo.

Można to rozwiązać tak: instalujesz u siebie na jednym z komputerów gentoo + X + jakiś desktop (polecam XFCE4), do tego firefox, thunderbird, openoffice, xmms, mplayer, acroreader, gimpshop, tleenx2, gnugadu i co ciekawsze narzędzia (ale nie za dużo), do tego skonfigurowane ładnie jądro. Używasz tego kompa jako wzór do sprzedawanych, po prostu kopiując cały system plików na nowy dysk. Komputer źródłowy możesz aktualizować np. raz na tydzień, aby sprzedawane kompy były w miarę aktualne. I nie używaj wzorca do czego innego (pracy).

----------

## rurski

Witam.

Skłaniam sie do zdania k4sbasia. IMHO bardziej sensownym rozwiazaniem bedzie preinstalowanie jakiejs innej dystrybucji, mandaryna, susel, fedora.

Ew. tak jak napisał przedmówca jedna konfiguracja kompa i czeste odswiezanie. Choc ze swojej strony na nowe kompy proponowalbym jednak gnome  :Wink: .

!Peace.

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

sefur wrzuć na priva adres sklepu, wysypał mi się mój osobisty sprzedawca komputerowy (rozwinęli się chłopcy i detal ich nie interesuje  :Smile:  ) a fajnie byłoby mieć zaprzyjaźniony sklep z kompami, gdzie  znaja się na linuxie a jak już ktoś ma pojęcie o gentoo to miód.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pomysł pierwsza klasa.  :Very Happy:  Brawo!   :Very Happy: 

Tylko zastanawiam się jak będzie z nastawieniem kupujących - jednak ludzie słysząc o linuksie przeważnie mówią: "Nie dziękuję - nie jestem informatykiem".   :Confused:  A przecież dobrze skofigurowany linux jest o lata świetlne przyjemniejszy w obsłudze od Windowsa (np. zero powiadomień - chocby firewalla czy antywira - co jak ostatnio zauważyłem sprawia niesamowitą trudność ludziom, którzy kupili swój pierwszy komputer).    :Smile: 

Co do środowiska graficznego - moim zdaniem najlepszym wyborem byłoby KDE - jest ładne (taaa... ludzie na to lecą  :Wink:  ), popularne, ma wsio co potrzeba i jest bardzo łatwe w kofiguracji.

Co do legalności - moim zdaniem nie ma najmniejszych przeszkód - ale dla pewności poczytaj dokumentację na gentoo.org.   :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

Najlepiej było by przygotować kilka wersji (wmiarę stabilnych) dla pentium4, athlonaXP i Athlona-64 + odpowiednie jąderka.

Kurt Steiner twierdzisz że ludzie raczej tego nie kupią, bo się nie znają. Ja powiem inaczej. Żeby człowiek kupił coś musi zostać tym oczarowany (przykłądem jest mój klega - na linuxe się wogóle nie zna, a gentoo bardzo mu do gustu przypadło). Wystarczy jakiś sloganik: U nas za windowsa nie musiz płacić (czy jakoś tak), wystrzałowy pulpit (http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6316/200509091957211280x1024scrot9i.jpg), i jakieś porównanie systemów.

Zastanówmy się do czego przeważnie używany jest komputer:

- gra w pasjansa - w linuxie jest tego więcej

- edytowania tekstów - mamy OO  :Twisted Evil:   i inne wspaniałe

- przeglądanie stron internetowych - Opera, FF  :Twisted Evil: 

- słuchanie muzyki - amaroK  :Twisted Evil:  , xmms, bmp

- oglądanie filmów - Xine, mplayer

- nagrywanie płyt - k3b, cdrecord  :Twisted Evil: 

- gg - kadu, ekg   :Twisted Evil: 

- skype - skype

- podajcie jeszcze coś to znajdę odpowiednik

----------

## szolek

Można poexperymentować np z IceWM:

http://icewm.golf-olszewka.pl/images/szoty/windowsxp.jpg

Tylko jak to sprzedawać czy jako niby windows, czy pokazująć że to samo można mieć na linuxie. Dla mnie było ogromne zaskoczenie jak to zobaczyłem.

Ale do tematu. Pomysł nie jest zły. Teraz jak już trochy złapałem o co chodzi w tej dystrybucji to nie wiem do końca czy bym chciał oddać instalację w cudze ręce. Ale to szczegół o to. Pomyśleć należy jak ktoś kto kupuje swój pierwszy komputer. Czy to dla niego bedzie napewno to. Reklama jak najbardziej nie była by niczym złym. Tak samo jak możliwość instalacji takiego linuxa. Jest to jak powiedział mi muchar bardzo klarowna dystrybucja. Natomiast nie jest wcale najłatwiejsza. Szczególnie dla początkujących, a takich można spotkać w tym zawodzie. Biorąc obronę linuxa można czesto zauważyć że jeśli coś nie chodzi na windowsie to telefony w sklepie się pewnie urywają. Inaczej jak to podlega pod cennik  :Smile: . Dystrybucja ta coś jednak daje. Dużo a jeśli nie najwięcej można się przy niej nauczyć.

Więc czemu nie? Sam bym się lepiej czuł w sklepie w którym promują linuxa. Mam nadzieje że miałbym jakieś doradztwo w kupnie sprzętu. Np czy jest kompatybilny z moim systemem. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## compbatant

 *qermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zastanówmy się do czego przeważnie używany jest komputer:
> 
> - gra w pasjansa - w linuxie jest tego więcej
> ...

 

gry

i tu niestety jest problem, bo poza enemy territory, doom3, unrealtournament

to za duzo nie ma powaznych produkcji,

bo supertux, tuxracer itd to nie ten poziom.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Kurt Steiner twierdzisz że ludzie raczej tego nie kupią, bo się nie znają. Ja powiem inaczej. Żeby człowiek kupił coś musi zostać tym oczarowany (przykłądem jest mój klega - na linuxe się wogóle nie zna, a gentoo bardzo mu do gustu przypadło). Wystarczy jakiś sloganik: U nas za windowsa nie musiz płacić (czy jakoś tak), wystrzałowy pulpit (http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6316/200509091957211280x1024scrot9i.jpg), i jakieś porównanie systemów.

 

qermit mógłbyś mnie oświecić co takiego "wystrzałowego" jest w tym pulpicie? Bo chyba nie masz na myśli tych postrzępionych czcionek i rozmazanej, trudnej do odczytania karamby?   :Twisted Evil: 

(wybacz, nie chcę obrażać Twojego gustu, ale tak właśnie widzę ten pulpit  :Wink:  ).

Ja uważam, że Gentoo na komputerach sprzedawanych w normalnym, miejskim sklepie to pomysł chybiony. 

Proponuję taki eksperyment: stu najbliższych klientów zapytać o to czy chcą mieć zainstalowanego linuksa czy windows (zwrócić szczególną uwagę na tych, którzy w ogóle będą wiedzieli co to linux  :Very Happy: ), by stwierdzić jak to się rozkłada procentowo.

Większość ludzi lubi sobie poklikać, lubi mieć wszystko podane na tacy. Owszem, można tak skonfigurować system, że będzie klikany i że będzie działał cacy ale co się stanie przy najbliższym problemie, naprzykład z portage albo z xserverem? Osoba, która zna jedynie Windows (a to 90% tych co w ogóle znają obsługę komputera) rozłoży bezradnie ręce. Przeciętnego użytkownika komputera nie przestawisz na polecenia klepane w konsoli i edycję pliczków przy pomocy nano. Dla tych "przeciętniaków" znalezienie czegokolwiek w windowsowym Panelu Sterowania to już nie lada wyczyn. 

Jeśli już linux to jakieś prostsze distro, coby był mniejszy "szok kulturowy" przy przesiadce z Windows (bo z tym każdy miał - niestety - w życiu styczność) można zaproponować coś a'la Mandriva/Aurox/Kubuntu/Slax. Nie czarujmy się, na dziś dzień linux nie jest dla wszystkich. Tym systemem trzeba się interesować i chcieć się go uczyć. Zwykły użytkownik komputera chce po prostu tego komputera używać (często nawet nie odróżnia systemu od komputera...).

Ale, qermit masz rację w jednym: klienta można do wielu rzeczy przekonać,bo większość klientów nie wie czego chce :]

----------

## yoshi314

kurcze jakos nikt nie wspomnial ze oszczedza na tym i sklep i klient bo nie musza placic za licencje na windows. dla mnie to wielka zaleta.  (no i kupiony komp ma legalny soft na dzien dobry)

co do gentoo - raczej nie, ten system jest czasochlonny w zarzadzaniu. predzej ubuntu.

----------

## endel

A czym wlasciwie rozni sie Gentoo zainstalowane, skonfigurowane z takim np KDE od innych dystrybucji? Bootsplash + automatyczne logowanie do systemu i potencjalnego uzytkownika nawet ta przerazajaca konsola nie wystraszy  :Smile:  A KDE jest intucyjne i proste jak but. Na trudniejsze rzeczy przyjdzie czas pozniej...

Dawniej instalowano takiego Dosa + ewentualnie testowo windowsa 95 i kazdy musial sobie radzic - a konfiguracja takiej karty muz pod dosem to byl wysoki stopien zaawansowania  :Smile:  Taka roznica, ze wtedy byla to zazwyczaj pierwsza stycznosc z komputerem/systemem a teraz zazwyczaj potencjalny klient mial stycznosc z windowsem - i w tym tkwi problem: przyzwyczajenia.

Jezeli pomysl nie wypali, mozna do kazdego zakupionego komputera dodawac plyte z jakas dystrybucja Livecd - a mozliwosc preinstalacji Linuxa pozostawic wedle zyczenia klienta.

A i dyski w sprzedawanych powinny byc pozbawione systemu plikow FAT - w koncu ma byc opatentowany...  :Smile: Last edited by endel on Mon Oct 10, 2005 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> kurcze jakos nikt nie wspomnial ze oszczedza na tym i sklep i klient bo nie musza placic za licencje na windows. dla mnie to wielka zaleta.  (no i kupiony komp ma legalny soft na dzien dobry)

 

Bo o tym każdy wie  :Wink: 

Zauważ też, że nikt nie odradzał linuksa jako takiego i nie doradzał windows.

----------

## szolek

Może o to chodzi żeby zrobić tak jak gentoo.

Dać wybór!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Kurt Steiner twierdzisz że ludzie raczej tego nie kupią, bo się nie znają. Ja powiem inaczej. Żeby człowiek kupił coś musi zostać tym oczarowany (przykłądem jest mój klega - na linuxe się wogóle nie zna, a gentoo bardzo mu do gustu przypadło). Wystarczy jakiś sloganik: U nas za windowsa nie musiz płacić (czy jakoś tak), wystrzałowy pulpit

 

Tak - nie znają sie, a co jest jeszcze większą przeszkodą - _boją się_!. Linux przez 95% ludzi, którzy w ogóle o nim słyszeli jest postrzegany jako system niewiarygodnie trudny. Jednak zgodzę się, że jeżeli udałoby się zaciekawić człowieka i udowodnić mu prostotę systemu to mogłoby się go przekonać. 

Dlatego naprawde dobre skonfigurowanie ("na windowsowa"  :Razz:  - wielu nie zauważy, że to nie winda  :Laughing:  ) systemu byłoby bardzo dobrym pomysłem. 

Myślę, że niegłupim pomysłem byloby dołączenie jakiejś małej książeczki (choćby kserówek) napisanej językiem bardziej niż prostym i opisującej podstawowe komendy (emerge itp...).

Uważam rownież, że w świecie windowsa byloby miło przez jak najsilniej unikać zmuszania użytkownika do korzystania z konsoli - ona zajebiście szybko odstrasza - dlatego właśnie uważam, że proste jak drut i zajebiście funkcjonalne KDE byłoby świetnym rozwiązaniem.

Moim zdaniem jest tylko jedna "prawdziwa" niedogodność w linuksie... Otaczają nas Windowsy - co nie ulega wątpliwości - a OpenOffice, niestety, nie radzi sobie w pełni z plikami MS Office'a. A argument, że można w takim razie powiedzieć, żeby znajomy zamiast *.doc podesłał *.pdf nie zda egzaminu, bo znowu 90% "normalnych" użytkowników nie będzie tego pdfa potrafiła zrobić...

Ja osobiście pomysł popieram, bo tylko w taki sposób można linuksa upowszechnić! Życzę sukcesu!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Kurt Steiner on Mon Oct 10, 2005 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   Kurt Steiner twierdzisz że ludzie raczej tego nie kupią, bo się nie znają. Ja powiem inaczej. Żeby człowiek kupił coś musi zostać tym oczarowany (przykłądem jest mój klega - na linuxe się wogóle nie zna, a gentoo bardzo mu do gustu przypadło). Wystarczy jakiś sloganik: U nas za windowsa nie musiz płacić (czy jakoś tak), wystrzałowy pulpit (http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6316/200509091957211280x1024scrot9i.jpg), i jakieś porównanie systemów. 
> 
> qermit mógłbyś mnie oświecić co takiego "wystrzałowego" jest w tym pulpicie? Bo chyba nie masz na myśli tych postrzępionych czcionek i rozmazanej, trudnej do odczytania karamby?  
> 
> (wybacz, nie chcę obrażać Twojego gustu, ale tak właśnie widzę ten pulpit  ).
> ...

 EEE. Na mojej 17-calówce przy rozdzielczości 1280x1024 nie widzę tego postrzępienia (może ślepy jestem). Wiem, że nie jestem artystycznym guru, ale ten motyw bardzo mi siępodoba (jest ładnieszy od winXP) i jest praktyczny, ale to chyba kwestja gustu.

 *endel wrote:*   

> A i dyski w sprzedawanych powinny byc pozbawione systemu plikow FAT - w koncu ma byc opatentowany...

 A przez jaką firmę, bo chyba nie prze M$

A co do czasochłonności gentoo, dla mnie to zaleta. Ale dla większości wada, dlatego polecam metodę instalacji cp -ar

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

> EEE. Na mojej 17-calówce przy rozdzielczości 1280x1024 nie widzę tego postrzępienia (może ślepy jestem). Wiem, że nie jestem artystycznym guru, ale ten motyw bardzo mi siępodoba (jest ładnieszy od winXP) i jest praktyczny, ale to chyba kwestja gustu.

 

Też mam 17-stke (Samsung 765MB) i wyraźnie widzę, że nie masz antyaliasingu  :Smile:  Ale masz rację, to kwestia gustu - jednemu to przeszkadza a inny nie zauważa  :Wink: 

----------

## endel

 *qermit wrote:*   

> A przez jaką firmę, bo chyba nie prze M$

 

Microsoft mial juz patent na FAT, teraz chce go odzyskac link - nie dostanie go zapewne i dotyczy to USA oczywiscie  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> udowodnic mu prostote systemu

 nie umiem sobie wyobrazic w jaki sposob mozna komus zielonemu w tematyce komputerowej (najwieksza grupa klientow) wyjasnic ze gentoo jest proste. 

zreszta pomysl bylby dobry jakby byl skierowany do pewnej grupy klientow. np 

dla firm- tutaj akurat rzadzi xandros.  i windows.

dla uzytkownikow zaawansowanych - oni wola sobie sami zainstalowac co chca. 

dla sredniozaawansowanych. zniecheca sie albo sie naucza.

dla poczatkujacych - kaza wywalic bo nie da sie grac.

sorry za pesymizm ale taka jest prawda. trzeba sie liczyc z tym ze typowy user jest zielony w komputerach. a gentoo mu z pewnoscia tego nie ulatwi. 

 *Quote:*   

> Dawniej instalowano takiego Dosa + ewentualnie testowo windowsa 95 i kazdy musial sobie radzic - a konfiguracja takiej karty muz pod dosem to byl wysoki stopien zaawansowania  Taka roznica, ze wtedy byla to zazwyczaj pierwsza stycznosc z komputerem/systemem a teraz zazwyczaj potencjalny klient mial stycznosc z windowsem - i w tym tkwi problem: przyzwyczajenia. 
> 
> Jezeli pomysl nie wypali, mozna do kazdego zakupionego komputera dodawac plyte z jakas dystrybucja Livecd - a mozliwosc preinstalacji Linuxa pozostawic wedle zyczenia klienta.

 dokladnie. uzytkownicy dzis sa przyzwyczajeni do graficznego interfejsu. tylko ci ktorzy naprawde chca zabiora sie za gentoo, bo co jak co, ale jest ono glownie do pracy w konsoli. 

a z dosem bylo tak ze po prostu nie bylo wyjscia. bo wtedy nie bylo nic lepszego. a dzisiaj juz tak nie jest. jak ktos zobaczy ze musi klepac w linii polecen to najczestsza reakcja bedzie ucieczka do windows.

----------------------

ja jednak stawialbym na taka usluge jako opcje i najlepiej z jakims bardziej przystepnym linuksem, fedora albo ubuntu. z osobistych doswiadczen wiem ze to sa dwa najlepsze linuksy dla poczatkujacych (i chetnych do sprobowania) - zainstalowalem im, w razie potrzeby dokonfigurowalem sprzet (drukarki, sterowniki 3d, itp) i daja sobie sami rade.

----------

## sebad

Na tym screenie po prawej to jest jakas nakladka na gkrellm czy moze jakis inny programik. Sorki ,ze troche poza tematem ,ale bardzo mi sie to podoba ,a nie wiem jak sie nazywa. Jak ktos wie prosze o info.

pozdro.

----------

## yoshi314

o czyj i ktory screen chodzi??

----------

## sebad

o ten http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6316/200509091957211280x1024scrot9i.jpg

----------

## Raku

chyba ci chodzi o moduł superkaramby?

----------

## kamillys

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gry
> 
> i tu niestety jest problem, bo poza enemy territory, doom3, unrealtournament
> ...

 

No... jeszcze quake jest...

----------

## endel

 *kamillys wrote:*   

>  *compbatant wrote:*   
> 
> gry
> 
> i tu niestety jest problem, bo poza enemy territory, doom3, unrealtournament
> ...

 

No, az tak zle nie jest - z w miare dopracowanych i rozbudowanych gier jest jeszcze Wesnoth, Scorched3d, Foobillard, Cube,  FreeCiv, Glest no i troche portow

----------

## Poe

a jako strone glowna w przegladarce ustaw link do apelu (najlepiej jeszcze w trybie offline) bo predzej czy pozniej Twoi klienci tu trafią, a jak trafnie pare osob tu zauwazyla, jezeli nie pojdzie od razu format, to ludzie nie beda mogli sie polapac co i jak, chyba ze do kazdego kompa dodasz gratis hostesse co przeprowadzi krok po kroku po pierwszym spotkaniu z kompem o linuksie juz nie wspominając... pomysl ciekawy i ambitny, ale czy az taki przydatny.. tu mozna by polemizować

pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

A na poważnie to myślę, że dla ludzi, którzy nie są grzebaczami amatorami to proste distro: ubuntu, mandriva czy jakaś inna fedora. Ale jeśli masz ambicje i wiesz, że Twoi klienci to grzebacze linuxowi to jeśli fajnie sprofilujesz ofertę to i będziesz do sprzedawanych kompów dokładał gentoo  :Smile:  Ale to nie będą masowi klienci. Masa musi mieć proste i szybkie rozwiązania. A tak na marginesie to jestem ciekaw jak wygląda klient sklepu z komputerami. Ja mam wrażenie, że ludzie kupują kompy albo w marketach, internecie lub przes małe firmy, które na rządanie  za określoną kwotę mają złożyć najbardziej wypasiony sprzęt jaki się da  :Very Happy: 

----------

## naresh

Szczerze mowiac to ciezka sprawa to jest... podam ci przyklad z zycia... Moj starszy siadl do mojego Gentoo i chcial sobie wejsc na gg... no i co zrobil? wlazl na gadu-gadu.pl i zaczal sciagac windowsowe gg. Wiec co ludzie beda robic jak pomysla sobie... o wlasnie tego potrzebuje... to nie beda nawet mysleli o czyms takim jak odpowiednik... Wrzuca plytke (np. z adobe photoshopem) i proboja instalowac... a tu pach... kiszka... No i co robia? Puszczaja glupie posty na forum... zostaja podsumowani przez jakiegos zyczliwego czlowieka i ich zapal do linuxa znika... no i co? dzwonia po znajomych i reinstalka na windowsa... i twoj wysilek poszedl sie je... znaczy sie na marne... pomysl dobry, acz niewykonalny w dzisiejszym spoleczenstwie...

----------

## psycepa

zgodze sie z przedmowca, co prawda dzisiejszy poziom wiedzy ludzi o linuxie (przynajmniej  z mojego otoczenia) i tak jest sto razy wyzszy niz np 6 lat  temu gdy zaczynalem swoja przygode z tym systemem, ale to wciaz za malo, moze za kolejne 6 lat... co prawda ja moja siostre (a nawet starszego) przyzwyczailem do uzywania linuxa, to jednak wola windowsa   :Wink: , wydaje mi sie ze sklep musialby byc ukierunkowany na pewna konkretna grupe odbiorcow (jak to ktos juz tu wczesniej wspomnial) np komputery w szkole w ktorej nauczyciel ma abitny plan nauczenia uczniow linuxa (nie wiem czy to sie czesto zdarza, ja mialem to szczescie  :Smile: , musialbys ostro pokombinowac i poszukac klientow, bo taki zwykly luser L.Kowalski w 99% przypadkow wybierze komp z oknami... a pozostaly 1% zainstaluje winde po pierwszych niepowodzeniach z gentoo  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

Pomysł nie jest zły, a nawet trafiony jeśli system miałby być dodawany do jakiś maszynek serwerowych. Warto zobaczyć jak się to robi w USA

http://www.sevenl.net/

https://www.pegasosppc.com/gentoo.php

----------

